# Yi summer league thread



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

http://bbs.hoopchina.com/htm_data/98/0707/211034.html


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

One OK game and one bad game from him so far... not unexpected, he does require an adjustment period.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

After three games, Yi is averaging 17.3 points per game on 30 percent shooting with far more fouls (20) than field goals (12).


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

-chris sheridan


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Good third game from him. 17 of his 20 points in the 4th quarter, and he hit the game winner. 


silverpaw1786 said:


> After three games, Yi is averaging 17.3 points per game on 30 percent shooting with far more fouls (20) than field goals (12).


Oden is piling up the fouls as well. I ain't concerned.


----------

